
The Benefits of Getting Comfortable with Uncertainty - katiey
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/10/the-benefits-of-getting-comfortable-with-uncertainty/409807/?single_page=true
======
PeterWhittaker
My core takeaway is that we each of us have needs for order and tolerances for
uncertainty and that the theory and research shows how these vary under
environmental conditions: A higher threat level edges us away from our
tolerance of uncertainty and toward our need for order.

Awareness of this may help prevent overreactions (personal and political) to
circumstances with which we are uncomfortable (discomfort being perhaps
subconsciously as threatening).

------
jshlyd
Great article. If anyone hasn't read comfortable with uncertainty you Pema
Chodron, it's also a great perspective on the matter. Don't need to be a
Buddhist to appreciate the core idea.

